#ubuntu-uds-devops-1 2016-03-04
<NorElee> Hi i need a suggestion
<NorElee> I want to work with one server backup utility and I am confused while choosing one. Duplicity Holland or r1soft
<NorElee> can anyone give pros and cons related to it.
